# FLCL Seasons 2 and 3 Confirmed!



## YugamiSekai (Mar 26, 2016)

HYPE!


----------



## Veho (Mar 27, 2016)

Edited the title for clarity   

FLCL 2/3? Can't wait


----------



## jimmyleen (Apr 2, 2016)

Aw shiiiiiiiaaaat!


----------

